# Does my rabbit have pimples?



## fluffybuns (May 12, 2015)

I've noticed small, squishy little "zits" on my rabbits cheeks every now and then. About once every other month or so I'll notice a tiny lump when I'm petting him. I've squeezed one and got a little bit of white puss out of it just like a human zit. He doesn't seem to mind when I pick at them either. Since he lets me squeeze them I assume they do not cause any pain. It's the weirdest thing, I've never seen such a thing on any rabbit before.


----------



## stevesmum (May 12, 2015)

There was a recent thread posted called "fur plugs that have a green scab thing on them" in health and wellness. Maybe your bunny has a similar thing.


----------



## squidpop (May 12, 2015)

In the fur plugs post, someone said that it could be scent glands that are on their cheeks, which feel like a bump and can get a little crusty scab sometimes.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 12, 2015)

can WE have photo(s) of the action going on .... be interested to see 

how can this be remedy, I know face scrub(s) don't work ... in this situation ...?


----------



## fluffybuns (May 12, 2015)

No, it's nothing like that. They move around and don't get scabby or crusty. There's no way to really photo it since they are covered in fur and don't really have any color. They go away. I can't see them, I can only feel them.


----------



## ZoeStevens (May 12, 2015)

I haven't heard of that before, and honestly I would try a vet. It's probably nothing, but it might be a skin condition that could get worse over time, or indication of some other condition that is causing pustules. You wouldn't want to find out he has some big giant abscess deep in him that is sending up wee little pimples! I'm sure it's not that but, when it doubt!


----------



## fluffybuns (May 12, 2015)

I spoke with my local rabbit specialist and she is of the opinion that it's fairly common for a rabbit his age to secrete lightly colored, waxy fluids (sebum) from the sebaceous glands on his cheeks. After further inspecting the area I found that he has one the same exact size in the same location on the other side of his face. Thus, these sebaceous glands are always present and sometimes fill with fluid that make them more noticeable while scratching his cheeks. She said it's actually not much different than acne in humans and should not be cause for concern.
I'm going to keep an eye on them just in case, but I've recently had him checked out at the vet and he was in impeccable health. He is eating and drinking and pooping regularly.


----------



## JBun (May 12, 2015)

Yes, the sebaceous glands do secrete a little fluid. Usually this forms a little crusty clump at the base of the rabbits cheek fur, that results in a 'fur plug' when the rabbit sheds. I'm not sure age has too much to do with it though. I have 10 rabbits varying in age from old to young, and they all have them. 

But I have never encountered them in pimple form, that excretes fluid when popped. With my rabbits it has always been tiny crusty clumps around the cheek area. One possibility if these pimples are where the whiskers are, is an infected whisker base. Is the fluid coming out of the 'pimple', thick like tooth paste or thinner? If it is pus, it will be thick like toothpaste.


----------



## fluffybuns (May 13, 2015)

I want to say it was thin fluid. It was certainly oily like what comes out of a zit, which it why I dubbed it so. These weren't close to his whiskers, they were high up on his cheeks closer to the eyes. I think he's fine, there's nothing to suggest an infection thus far.


----------



## Bonsai (May 13, 2015)

This may or may not be related - but sometimes with cats, if you feed them out of a plastic bowl, they can get little acne/pimple looking things. Rabbits sometimes have scalloped or otherwise sloping bowls that they put their whole head in and, in theory, their cheeks/side of their faces would rub. Plastic has a tendency to hold in bacteria, which is why cats get it on their chin when fed from plastic bowls. Does your bun eat out of plastic anything that could be rubbing those areas?

Of course it may not even be this, I just thought I'd post it on the off chance it might be related. This page goes a little more in detail, though discusses it in cats, not rabbits.

Regardless, I wish you the best of luck in finding out what's causing bunny's problem!


----------



## JBun (May 13, 2015)

fluffybuns said:


> *I want to say it was thin fluid*. It was certainly oily like what comes out of a zit, which it why I dubbed it so. These weren't close to his whiskers, they were high up on his cheeks closer to the eyes. I think he's fine, there's nothing to suggest an infection thus far.



Rabbit pus is very thick, not at all like pus in people. Rabbit pus is a bit like the consistency of toothpaste or cottage cheese. Since it was a thin fluid you saw, I would go with it being the sebaceous glands like your vet said.


----------



## fluffybuns (May 16, 2015)

Ew no, it was nothing like cottage cheese. He fine, super healthy and lively and eats well. He is on a very consistent and healthy diet. He does eat out of a plastic bowl. His water bowls are glass. I keep his dishes clean and he only eats out of the plastic once a day in the morning time only.


----------

